# cam & piston help !!!!



## jerrold87 (Dec 9, 2019)

looking for any help on this cam it came out of a 74 455 .060 over also looking for information on where to find these pistons trw je20 455 0.60 0ver with cat rods


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Are you sure they are Pontiac? Pistons are pop-ups, very high compression for racing or could be used with large chamber heads to boost up compression. That does not seem to be a TRW number, most are an "Lxxxxx" type number. JE is a piston manufacturer, so it might be their piston, but I could not find anything under that number or ID the piston top.

Cam looks to be a roller cam. I can't read the stamped number under the ink writing. May be a Crane cam?

Connecting rods are not cast. Those look to be forged H-beam.


----------

